# Ayuda con parlantes bluetooth izuum



## jlnez (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola que tal, estoy haciendo una carcasa personalizada para mi parlante bluetooth, pero cuando lo estaba desarmando, por accidente jale los 3 conectores de la placa(batería, parlante y un LED). Ahora no se donde va cada uno, asumo que el que dice +SPK- es el del parlante por "Speaker" en ingles, pero no estoy seguro, el que me preocupa es el de la batería, la verdad no se nada de circuitos, espero me puedan ayudar, en todo caso les dejo una imagen para que ubiquen el problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2014)

El conector que dice "SPK" es del parlante y el conector que está junto a SPK parece ser de batería


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 6, 2014)

jlnez dijo:


> Hola que tal, estoy haciendo una carcasa personalizada para mi parlante bluetooth, pero cuando lo estaba desarmando, por accidente jale los 3 conectores de la placa(batería, parlante y un LED). Ahora no se donde va cada uno, asumo que el que dice +SPK- es el del parlante por "Speaker" en ingles, pero no estoy seguro, el que me preocupa es el de la batería, la verdad no se nada de circuitos, espero me puedan ayudar, en todo caso les dejo una imagen para que ubiquen el problema.
> 
> 
> https://6plkow.bl3302.livefilestore...rCpte0N6k0VUn4bR_iCVJRAFf/CAM00298.jpg?psid=1



@jlnez Lo que te dice @Fogonazo es muy acertado, el SPK es para parlante con su respectiva polaridad, el conector del lado que indica (+) y el otro claramente se ve que es el GND puede que sea el de la la batería, mas sin embargo tiene algún conector Mini USB de 5 Pines cerca de ahí? También puede que del otro lado de la placa este marcada sus características, donde este el conector USB de carga ahí debe estar interconectada la batería.


----------



## jlnez (Jul 6, 2014)

Gracias por responder.
De hecho si tiene un conector mini usb. Aunque no vi el otro lado, ahora lo reviso.

acabo de ver y al parecer no dice mucho al otro lado de la placa, pero asumo que la batería es la que esta alado del speaker porque el interruptor esta cerca, alguien sabe si existe riesgo de quemar el circuito si lo conecto donde no debo?

adjunto la foto del reverso de la placa.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 7, 2014)

jlnez dijo:


> Gracias por responder.
> De hecho si tiene un conector mini usb. Aunque no vi el otro lado, ahora lo reviso.
> 
> acabo de ver y al parecer no dice mucho al otro lado de la placa, pero asumo que la batería es la que esta alado del speaker porque el interruptor esta cerca, alguien sabe si existe riesgo de quemar el circuito si lo conecto donde no debo?
> ...





@jlnez No se puede ver la foto, desconozco la extensión o no se que subirías si existe riesgo porque si conectas la batería en la entrada de audio, se puede quemar algún componente SMD que no soporte ese voltaje o corriente, sube la foto bien también donde se vea la entrada del Mini-USB y te digo con seguridad si va ahí o no


----------



## jlnez (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola Yetrox, gracias por la ayuda.
Ayer tome el riesgo y conecte el speaker donde dice SPK y al costado conecte la batería, luego el led al conector del otro extremo y gracias a dios no paso nada cuando lo probé, de todos modos gracias por el interés. con respecto al archivo, solo necesitas agregar la extensión ".jpeg" al nombre del archivo, no se porque se grabo sin extensión. otra vez gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Quizás la batería esté descargada o muerta , fijate si enciende un led azul o blanco.


----------



## jlnez (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola Dosmetros, creo que no me explique bien en el mensaje anterior, me refería que no paso nada malo con el equipo al conectarlo de ese modo, es decir, todo funciona bien. 
De todos modos, gracias por responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok , porque  no es lo mismo : No pasó nada (equivale a que no funcionó)

Que : No pasó nada malo (equivale a que no se incendió)

Suerte que salió andando


----------



## Osbar (Abr 26, 2020)

Hola buenos dias  talvez me puedan ayudar como solucionar un problema de mi parlante IZUUM MS 092 dejo de funcionar de buenas a primera talvez se pueda resetear pero no encuentro, la forma de hacerlo alguien me puede ayudar con la ruta .
Estaba escuchando musica y se apago repentinamente le enviaba señal desde mi celular


----------

